# Chemotherapy & Drug admin. Coders needed



## anelson30 (Apr 20, 2014)

We are looking for someone who has a strong background in Chemo and Drug admin coding. This is a remote position and project based.
Please send your resume to:
Amy Morgan - anelson@e-codesoltutions.com


----------



## wenbish (Apr 21, 2014)

is this part time?


----------



## fdeffendoll (Apr 24, 2014)

just tried to email my resume but it came back undeliverable. I copied and pasted email address straight from this forum. Please advise.


----------



## shandellw (Apr 24, 2014)

The email address I believe is spelled incorrectly; "solutions" 
e-codesolutions.com


----------

